# 56 corvette build



## 56 Vette (Dec 6, 2014)

Just wanted to post a few pics of my 56 corvette overhaul. A non paint restoration I'd call it. Bike was torn down all paint scrubbed polished and waxed, the chrome all derusted and polished, Memory Lane Classics respoked and trued the wheels, and rolled fenders. Got all the new cables and covers and misc stuff to put on yet but at least its a roller now, also put on a miller headlight for looks until I can find a correct one. Put the westwind tires on it because this one I'll probably never sell. Been a real good learning experience so far, can't wait til its done!!


----------



## pedal_junky (Dec 6, 2014)

Nice job, always cool to see improvements like that .


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 6, 2014)

Fun stuff! Those spokes and rims (and paint) really shine, are the spokes stainless? The Corvette is one of my favorite models and I'll be waiting to see that after the last bolt and nut is installed. 

A 58 in Black...............


----------



## 56 Vette (Dec 8, 2014)

*Still a work in process.*

Thanks for the complements! Started with a fair priced bike, but I might be a little over budget, Lol.. I can see how that is easy to do! Very nice 58! I went with the zinc spokes, but now kind of wishing I went with stainless, oh well hindsight is 20/20 right? Will be a nice day cruiser so it shouldn't be too hard to keep up keeping clean. I am still amazed at the quality of the these bikes, every piece so far has cleaned very well, its not a full blown restoration but I am very pleased how it is turning out. I will post more pics when it is finished, thanks again! Joe


----------



## 56 Vette (Feb 5, 2015)

Been a while since an update on this project, I finally got all the pieces here today to finish it up. Between the snow and ice clean up duties  (gotta love an Ohio winter) hopefully I'll have time to get it all back together in the next few days! Stay warm all and have a great day! Joe


----------



## thebikeman (Feb 6, 2015)

Nice for a non paint . Wow it cleaned up nice. Almost shocking.  What do you want for the parts you took off? Please contact me im interested.
Thanks


----------



## 56 Vette (Feb 7, 2015)

Only parts I took off that won't make it back on are the seat, tires, which were junk, pedals and grips. The seat went on a 57 girls corvette, and the grips were split, the pedals were 70's reflector style. Not much left to pass on, but I would if there was. Its back on the bench and reassembly starting soon. Will post some pics with all the goodies back on.thanks, Joe.


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 7, 2015)

thebikeman said:


> Nice for a non paint . Wow it cleaned up nice. Almost shocking.  What do you want for the parts you took off? Please contact me im interested.
> Thanks




Can't exchange PM's till you've had 15 posts due to scammers, but if you want to send me an email about what you need I have many Corvette parts. 
nickinator1@gmail.com

Darcie


----------



## 56 Vette (Feb 7, 2015)

This one took a little longer than I thought it would but I am glad its done. I'm very happy how it turned out! The guy polishing my fenders had a few problems, but he came through awesome. They turned out great after having them rolled at MLC. All that's left to do is dial in the brakes and the 3 speed this spring, they all seem to work pretty good on the bench, but I'm sure riding it will show adjustments to be made. Also flying with an old miller generator light not hooked up until I can find the delta pumpkin light for it. Here's a few pics, have a great one, Joe.


----------



## 56 Vette (Feb 7, 2015)

*few more pics*


----------



## syclesavage (Feb 8, 2015)

Good looking bike nice job good luck with it.


----------



## 56 Vette (Mar 24, 2015)

Good day today! Got the headlight today from a fellow caber, beautiful piece, perfect condition to match the bike! Can't wait to ride this one! My first nonpaint "restoration" I'm gonna call done! Loving it!


----------



## 56 Vette (Mar 30, 2015)

Quick question for someone who may know. It's not the biggest deal, but I'm trimming the brake and shifter cables down, and was wondering if Schwinn's from this period used any of the caps on the cables? Either plastic or aluminum, or none? This isn't a concourse restoration by any means, but if I can put a correct cap on the cables that would pretty cool. Any opinions welcome as to what they had. Thanks Joe.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 30, 2015)

Quick answer from someone that really doesn't know. I purchased a new 64 model geared bike the Summer of that year and I cannot remember any type of cable crimp on that bike. I do remember soldering them. But then again, I forgot when my X wife's birthday was.


----------



## 56 Vette (Mar 30, 2015)

Lol., I have that bad memory thing sometimes also! This is such a small detail it doesn't really matter, but I would like to keep the end from fraying out. Will probably do the same and solder on some to keep it clean looking, maybe even a crimp set. Thanks Joe


----------

